# Allen Bradley vs Siemens



## Lipperlandstern (7 Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen....

Wir dürfen jetzt für einen Kunden in Kanada eine Angebot abgeben.. toll, oder ?
Jetzt zur Frage. Kann mir jemand für die Steuerung einen Preisaufschlag zur Simatic S7 geben ? Beispiel Steuerung in Siemens-Technik kostet 1000 Euro. Vergleichbares in Allen Bradley * Faktor 1,3 .

Es geht erstmal nur um die Hardware. 

Danke


----------



## Heinz Ullrich Noell (7 Juli 2007)

*S7 oder Allen-Bradley*

Hallo,
das ist richtig mit diesem Faktor 1-3, eher aber noch mehr.
Die Ersparnis erreicht Ihr dann bei der Programmentwickung,
Inbetriebnahme und dem Reklamationsrisiko.
Da koennt Ihr bei der Kalkulation den Faktor bei Allen-Bradley
umgekehrt sehen, wie bei Siemens.
(Dies gilt natuerlich nur, wenn es um eine Sondermaschine geht.
 Sollte es sich um eine Maschine oder Anlage handeln, fuer die
 Ihr bereits Euer Standard-Programm mit der S7 fertig habt, dann
 wirkt sich eine andere Steuerung natuerlich teurer aus.)

Auch ich bin mal unwillig an Allen-Bradley herangegangen!

Viele Gruesse

H.U.Noell


----------



## Superb (8 Juli 2007)

*Rockwell / S7*

Hallo,
prinzipell hat mein Vorredner recht, nur sollte man bedenken daß beim Einsatz einer LOGIX 5000 eine Rockwell-Schulung absolut von Vorteil wäre. Es ist doch so ziemlich alles anders als bei der Siemens S7.
Beim Einsatz einer SLC, wenn möglich allein aus Kostengründen zu bevorzugen, reichen gute SPS Kenntnisse.
Ansonsten arbeite ich seit 25 Jahren mit so ziemlich allen Rockwell-Steuerungen, auch mit S5 /S7 /S7_200, und würde daher allein vom Bedienungskomfort jede Rockwell einer Siemens Sxyz bevorzugen.
Aber das ist auch Geschmackssache.

Ansonsten viel Spaß


----------



## Oberchefe (9 Juli 2007)

> Beispiel Steuerung in Siemens-Technik kostet 1000 Euro. Vergleichbares in Allen Bradley * Faktor 1,3 .


 
Das halte ich für ein Gerücht. Wenn Du natürlich bei Siemens relativ viel Umsatz machst und daher relativ viel Rabatt bekommst und auf der anderen Seite das erste Mal bei Rockwell was kaufst und dort daher wenig bis keinen Rabatt bekommst, dann ist Rockwell natürlich teurer.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (9 Juli 2007)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Das halte ich für ein Gerücht. Wenn Du natürlich bei Siemens relativ viel Umsatz machst und daher relativ viel Rabatt bekommst und auf der anderen Seite das erste Mal bei Rockwell was kaufst und dort daher wenig bis keinen Rabatt bekommst, dann ist Rockwell natürlich teurer.


 

Ok..... der Faktor könnte natürlich auch Siemens * 0,7 heißen..... aber wie der Faktor genau ist konnte mir noch keiner sagen..... als Grundlage könnten ja die Listenpreise gelten


----------



## Heinz Ullrich Noell (10 Juli 2007)

*Allen-Bradley vs Siemens*

Hallo,
eines steht fest, Allen-Bradley ist in der Hardware u.U. teurer
als eine Siemens S7.
Da der Lipperlandstern aber nicht preisgeben hat, welche Art
von Programm er realisieren moechte, ist guter Rat praktisch
unmoeglich. Der Befehlsvorrat ist bei den Allen-Bradley
Steuerungen, entsprechend der Preise unterschiedlich.
Dies kann man getrost als einen Nachteil gegenueber Siemens
sehen.

Allen-Bradley oder Siemens ist aber kein Glaubensbekenntnis, wie
katholisch oder evangelisch.
Wenn man mit den Allen-Bradley Steuerungen schon mal intensiv
gearbeitet hat, dann fragt man sich, warum bietet Siemens so einen
unbedarften Befehlsvorrat an?
Lernen die bei Siemens nie, oder wollen die keine Weltmarktanteile?
SPS ist SPS und kein abgefuckter Assembler!!!

Vielleicht behandelt das neue Managment von Siemens (hoffentlich
korruptionsfrei!) diese Angelegenheit mit mehr Aufmerksamkeit und
Offenheit!

Viel Gruesse


----------



## Lipperlandstern (10 Juli 2007)

Das wusste ich zB schon mal gar nicht das die AB unterschiedliche Befehle können. Ich denke ich lass mal nen Vertreter antanzen und der soll mir mal was erklären und nen Angebot abgeben. Ist warscheinlich das beste.

Ich hatte gehofft das evtl. Serienmaschinenbauer mir nen ungefähren Faktor geben können mit welchen Preisauf- oder abschlägen die kalkulieren wenn sie eine Maschine mal so oder so ausrüsten.

Noch zur Anmerkung : Bei dem akt. Projekt geht es hauptsächlich um Schrittketten und kleineren mathemat. Berechnungen zur Positionierung von Antrieben. Die Anlage besteht aus einer Haupt-SPS und div. dezentralen Teilnehmen und ein paar Bedienpanels die über Bus verbunden sind.


----------



## kpeter (10 Juli 2007)

Guten Morgen

Bei der letzen Machiene die mir zugekauft haben war es egal ob eine rs5000 oder eine siemens 300 drinnen ist war der selbe preis.

ob damit der gewinn geringer war keine ahnung

zur preisberechnung mit siemens stimmts das du mehr kaufen musst das du mehr prozente bekommst

bei rockwell ( routeco ) hab ich das in diesen umfang nicht bemerkt ( außer euch sind 5 % wichtig )


----------



## Heinz Ullrich Noell (10 Juli 2007)

*Allen-Bradley Siemens*

Hallo,
na ja, so geschildert, wird die Steuerung nicht allzu teuer
ausfallen.
Hab mal was aehnliches AB programmiert, nur hatte ich damals
die Positionierung ausgelagert, indem ich einen Lenord & Bauer
Positionierkontroller verwendete (automatisches Schienenfahrzeug).
Allerdings kann ich keine Aussage ueber die neuen Kontroller
von Lenord & Bauer treffen, die damaligen waren gut und einfach.

Unter folgendem Link ist es moeglich, sich einen AB-Simulator
herunterzuladen, um sich ein wenig vertraut mit AB zu machen.
Fuer ein Schrittkettenprogramm und ein wenig Arithmetik, braucht
man wahrscheinlich keinen Kurs.

http://www.thelearningpit.com/lp/doc/index.html

Viele Gruesse, H.U. Noell


----------



## BMLLER6758 (10 Juli 2007)

Auch sollte man hier mal Äpfel mit Äpfel vergleichen !

Das heist eine S7-300 vergleicht man mit einer Compact Logix und eine S7-500 (Ich weiss, die gibt es gar nicht) käme vielleicht leistungsmässig an eine Control Logix L6X heran.

Wenn man heute eine Rockwell Steuerung einsetzt möchte man gerne RS5000 einsetzen, weil das die modernere Software ist. 

Für die meisten Anwendungen für die man in Deutschland eine kleine S7-312 oder 313 einsetzen würde, täte es bei Rockwell wahrscheinlich eine SLC oder Micrologix 1200 oder 1500. Bloss da mus man sich mit der 20 Jahre alten Philosophie von RS500 rumschlagen, und das will man nicht.

Die letzteren genannten Steuerungen sind aber preislich durchaus zu vergleichen mit der S7-200.

Das Problem ist aber auch jedem Rockwell Mitarbeiter in Deutschland bekannt und ist ein amerikanisches Problem. Ich habe sehr namenhafte Kunden in USA und Kanada und ich erlebe es immer wieder das die Steuerung überhaupt nicht diskutiert wird. Es kommt eine Control Logix L63 rein, Basta. 

Just male it big !!!!

Bis denne

Bernd


----------



## kpeter (11 Juli 2007)

gibt doch auch noch eine compakt logix mit der sotware der grossen und der hardware der 1500 mikrologix.

sind zwar etwas wenig speicher drinnen ( 750 kb beim l32 prozessor ) aber sonst gehen die dinger super

bis auf die bekannten problem von ab


----------



## KartoffeL (14 Juli 2007)

Heinz Ullrich Noell schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Lernen die bei Siemens nie, oder wollen die keine Weltmarktanteile?



Simatic hat keine Weltmarktanteile?!
Ich behaupte mal Siemens hat die größten Anteile.


----------



## dresel (15 Juli 2007)

> Simatic hat keine Weltmarktanteile?!
> Ich behaupte mal Siemens hat die größten Anteile.


 
Siemens hat vielleicht in Deutschland die größten Anteile, weltweit siehts aber etwas anders aus. Es gibt bessere und günstigere Anbieter als Siemens, momentan hab ich das Gefühl das Siemens immer mehr Anteile verliert. Im Link immerhin Angaben zu den Weltmarktanteilen von Siemens.


http://www.innovations-report.de/ht...chen_wachstum_automationsgeschaeft_23546.html


----------



## zotos (15 Juli 2007)

Je nach dem wie man den Markt definiert kommt ein anderer Marktführer dabei raus. Interessant finde ich das in dem Bericht nicht nach Produkten (also SPS/Antriebe/usw.) sondern nach Branchen der Kunden aufgeteilt wurde. Also Maschinenbau mehr Siemens (14% = Marktführer) und die Prozessautomation etwas hinten dran (mit 6%). Deutschland ist eben auch führend im Maschinenbau und nicht im Anlagenbau. Und auch in Deutschland wo Siemens sicher Marktführer ist wächst die Konkurrenz.


----------



## Heinz Ullrich Noell (15 Juli 2007)

*Siemens - AB*



dresel schrieb:


> Siemens hat vielleicht in Deutschland die größten Anteile, weltweit siehts aber etwas anders aus. Es gibt bessere und günstigere Anbieter als Siemens, momentan hab ich das Gefühl das Siemens immer mehr Anteile verliert.


 
Hallo,
na endlich mal jemand, der Zahlen liefert und meine Behauptung
untermauert.

Jetzt gehe ich "frecherweise" noch einen Schritt weiter und behaupte,
wenn Eure geliebte S7 so rueckschrittlich ist, so ist das Eure eigene
Schuld, weil:

Ihr nicht mal ueber den Tellerrand schaut (d.h. viele unter Euch halten
es fuer unnoetig, sich auch mal andere Steuerungen anzuschauen),

den Muessiggaengern bei Siemens nicht mal ordentlich den Marsch blast,
durch Reklamationen und Verbesserungsvorschlaege

und weil der Kunde Koenig ist.

Es waere die vornehmste Aufgabe *dieses Forums*, Siemens durch konstruktive
Kritik zu helfen und dabei auch indirekt Eure eigenen Arbeitsplaetze
zu schuetzen.

Schon vor sechs oder sieben Jahren, als dieses Forum gerade im Entstehen war,
hatte ich mich schon mal zu diesem Thema geaeussert.
Die Antworten, die ich damals erhielt, waren vernichtend.
Diesmal fallen sie schon etwas moderater aus.
Im Interesse des deutschen Exports sollte dieser Selbstherrlichkeit
von Siemens (S7) und auch der Betriebsblindheit vieler Anwender von S7,
entgegengewirkt werden.

Viele Gruesse, H.U. Noell


----------



## Ralle (15 Juli 2007)

Leute ehrlich, eure Glaubensbekenntnisse in allen Ehren. Lipperlandsterns frage war nicht warum und weshalb, oder? Er *muß*, fertig. 

Ansonsten will ich doch auch mal ein Glaubensbekenntnis ablegen, auch wenn es einigen nicht paßt. Ich bin Deutscher, ich lebe in Deutschland und wenn es möglich, sinnvoll und preislich/technisch nicht völliger Unsinn ist ist, bau ich was Deutsches in "meine" Maschinen ein!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (15 Juli 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> Leute ehrlich, eure Glaubensbekenntnisse in allen Ehren. Lipperlandsterns frage war nicht warum und weshalb, oder? Er *muß*, fertig.
> 
> Ansonsten will ich doch auch mal ein Glaubensbekenntnis ablegen, auch wenn es einigen nicht paßt. Ich bin Deutscher, ich lebe in Deutschland und wenn es möglich, sinnvoll und preislich/technisch nicht völliger Unsinn ist ist, bau ich was Deutsches in "meine" Maschinen ein!


 
Kann man sich auch doppelt bedanken ?????????


Aber zum Glück bin ich raus aus der Nummer.... Erst ist es brandeilig und dann auf einmal hat alles viel Zeit und der Kunde will noch mal überlegen.... soll er..... dann bin ich in Brasilien (mit einer S7 ;o) ) und ein Kollege kann sich mit der Preisfindung rumärgern


----------



## Question_mark (16 Juli 2007)

Hallo,



			
				Rale schrieb:
			
		

> Er muß, fertig.



Muss er nun zum Glück doch nicht. So besch.... Anfragen lässt man besser etwas länger liegen, manche Sachen erledigen sich zum Glück von selbst...

@Lipperlandstern

Lieber in Brasilien mit einer S5 oder S7 als in Kötschenbroda mit einer AB oder Modicon. Da hast Du ja noch mal richtig Glück gehabt  

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## zotos (16 Juli 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> Leute ehrlich, eure Glaubensbekenntnisse in allen Ehren. Lipperlandsterns frage war nicht warum und weshalb, oder? Er *muß*, fertig.


Da hast Du absolut recht.



Ralle schrieb:


> Ansonsten will ich doch auch mal ein Glaubensbekenntnis ablegen, auch wenn es einigen nicht paßt. Ich bin Deutscher, ich lebe in Deutschland und wenn es möglich, sinnvoll und preislich/technisch nicht völliger Unsinn ist ist, bau ich was Deutsches in "meine" Maschinen ein!


Da hast Du zwar auch absolut recht... aber das ist auch ein Aspekt von der Unterhaltung die Du Glaubensbekenntnis nennst. Und so feuerst Du das ganze ja auch noch mal an.


----------



## afk (16 Juli 2007)

Heinz Ullrich Noell schrieb:


> Es waere die vornehmste Aufgabe *dieses Forums*, Siemens durch konstruktive
> Kritik zu helfen und dabei auch indirekt Eure eigenen Arbeitsplaetze
> zu schuetzen.
> 
> ...


So wie ich das sehe, ist dieses Forum in allererster Linie ein Anwender-Forum. Über Fehler oder mangelnde Funktionalität der Steuerungen oder der Software von Siemens wird hier wohl mindestens genauso oft gemeckert wie bei jedem anderen Hersteller.

Das hier viele Beiträge etwas Siemens-lastig sind, hängt IMHO ganz einfach auch daran, was die Mitgliedern dieses Forums hauptsächlich einsetzen. Ich vermute mal, daß es für Markus kein Problem darstellt, bei entsprechendem Interesse einen eigenen Bereich für Allen Bradley einzurichten, Aber wenn ich mir den Post-Count der beiden Foren *Simatic* und *Sonstige Steuerungen* anschaue, dann fehlt Ihm da wohl momentan die Veranlassung.

Ich bin zwar kein SPS-Programmierer, aber diese Diskussion erinnert mich an die permanenten Grabenkriege zwischen Windows- und Linux-Fans. Privat bin ich auch Linux-Fan, und setze Linux gerne ein, aber in der Firma entwickle ich Software für Windows. Beide Systeme haben ihre Vor- und Nachteile, aber wenn man sich für ein System entschieden hat, da entsprechend viel Arbeit reingesteckt hat und auch über einen entsprechenden Erfahrungsschatz von dem System im speziellen Einsatzgebiet verfügt, dann ist es oftmals ganz einfach sinnvoller, dabei zu bleiben, auch wenn man schon über den Tellerrand hinausgeschaut hat, und die Vorzüge der Alternativen kennengelernt hat.

Wie bei Windows <-> Linux finde ich auch bei SPSen die fundamentalistischen Auseinandersetzungen über das _*richtige*_ System einfach lächerlich, und sie ist ganz gewiß nicht die Aufgabe eines Forums wie diesem. Soll doch jeder nehmen, was er will, und damit (mehr oder weniger) glücklich werden, und hier diskutieren wir dann über die technischen Probleme, die beim Einsatz des gewählten (oder vorgeschriebenen) Systems auftreten. Damit dürfte es mit Sicherheit schon genug Diskussionsstoff geben ...  


Gruß Axel


----------



## Werner54 (16 Juli 2007)

*Hilfe für Siemens*

Hallo,

dass Siemens-Mitarbeiter hier mitlesen, steht für mich fest. Ob Siemens sich durch konstruktive Fehlerbeschreibungen helfen lässt, weiss ich nicht gewiss. Dass Toben und Schimpfen keinen Einfluss auf die Entscheidungen der SIMATIC-Entwicklungsabteilung hat, weiss ich sicher (ich arbeite nicht bei, sondern *mit* Siemens).


----------



## Lipperlandstern (16 Juli 2007)

Meine Meinung dazu :

Die beste Software/Hardware ist die, die man beherscht       oder es nennt mir jemand völlig fehlerfreie Soft- und Hardware. Dann steig ich sofort um


----------



## Fireball (19 Juli 2007)

Außerdem sollte man auch beachten das viele Kunden auch vorgeben was sie für Steuerungen in ihren Anlagen haben möchten. Und da steht Siemens eindeutig an erster Stelle.

Siemens hat noch einen weiteren großen Vorteil gegenüber anderen Systemen:

Man kann bei Siemens vom Prozessleitsystem bis hin zur Visualisierung der kleinsten Baugruppen alles problemlos in einem Paket erhalten.
Alles integriert in den STEP 7 Manager und von da aus auch programmierbar.
Ich wüsste nich das z.B. Beckhoff so eine breite Produkpalette anbietet.

Gruß

Fire


----------



## zotos (19 Juli 2007)

Fireball schrieb:


> Außerdem...



Ja und Außerdem lese Dir das mal durch: http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=89876&postcount=16


----------



## trinitaucher (20 Juli 2007)

Fireball schrieb:


> ...Alles integriert in den STEP 7 Manager und von da aus auch programmierbar.
> Ich wüsste nich das z.B. Beckhoff so eine breite Produkpalette anbietet...


Na da haste dir ja nen tolles Beispiel rausgesucht 
Bis auf ein Prozessleitsystem bietet Beckhoff auch alles an... und auch alles quasi über ein Programm zu bedienen.

Wie schaut's denn bei den "großen" aus?
AB, Schneider, ABB,  Mitsubishi, etc.?


----------



## Jessen (4 Januar 2008)

Fireball schrieb:


> Man kann bei Siemens vom Prozessleitsystem bis hin zur Visualisierung der kleinsten Baugruppen alles problemlos in einem Paket erhalten.
> Alles integriert in den STEP 7 Manager und von da aus auch programmierbar.
> Ich wüsste nich das z.B. Beckhoff so eine breite Produkpalette anbietet.
> 
> ...


 
nu ja man kann in den Step 7 Manager ein Ikon intigrieren mit dam man dann die Visu Software aufrufen kann ja aber trozdem ist das ein eigenes Programm.

zu trini´s Frage
Nennt sich bei AB " Intigrated Architecture" und reicht von Feldbussystemen über die Visu bis hin zu Antrieben und Servo´s


----------



## marlob (4 Januar 2008)

Jessen schrieb:


> nu ja man kann in den Step 7 Manager ein Ikon intigrieren mit dam man dann die Visu Software aufrufen kann ja aber trozdem ist das ein eigenes Programm.
> ...


Es ist nicht nur ein Icon was eingefügt wird. Wenn man ProTool, WinCC flexible oder WinCC in Step7 integriert, dann passieren da schon ein paar Dinge mehr, als das nur ein Icon eingefügt wird. Von da an, greifen z.B. beide Programme auf die selbe Datenbasis zu usw.
Nennt sich Totally Integrated Automation (TIA). Inwieweit das jetzt immer vernünftig funktioniert, da sollen andere drüber diskutieren


----------



## Jessen (4 Januar 2008)

Hi marlob

kann sein bin was die Siemenssysteme angeht nicht 100% auf dem laufenden.
Bei AB funkrioniert das mit der Datenbasis auf jeden Fall.( Bei den neuen Systemen)
Ba brauchst du für die Komunikation keine Zeile Programm die Teilnehmer werden als Hardware angelegt und gut


----------

